# English-speakers near Pescara (Abruzzo)?



## AberLass

Hello,

I've joined this forum on behalf of my parents and would like to know if there are any English-speaking groups/people in the Pescara area of Abruzzo who may need the occasional social gathering? 

My parents have been living in Abruzzo a long time, but while Mum speaks Italian, I know my Scottish Dad misses the English-speaking company. They're in their 50s and enjoy walks, good meals, dinner parties and keeping up to date with the Premier League.

When I was younger there used to be an expat community that organised Hash runs and gatherings, but I don't know if there's anything similar on the go now...


----------



## pudd 2

AberLass said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've joined this forum on behalf of my parents and would like to know if there are any English-speaking groups/people in the Pescara area of Abruzzo who may need the occasional social gathering?
> 
> My parents have been living in Abruzzo a long time, but while Mum speaks Italian, I know my Scottish Dad misses the English-speaking company. They're in their 50s and enjoy walks, good meals, dinner parties and keeping up to date with the Premier League.
> 
> When I was younger there used to be an expat community that organised Hash runs and gatherings, but I don't know if there's anything similar on the go now...


hi there are loads of english in abruzzo just go to your local markets and listen for an english voice i can tell you more when you have pms :welcome:


----------



## Caerus

Hi Aberlass! Welcome to the forum.:welcome:

As Pudd2 says, there are english speakers around Pescara and more all the time. We ourselves are hoping to get a property in the area in the near future. Please keep the thread going. Tell us a little more about yourselves or ask some more questions.

Once you have some more legitimate posts your pm (personal messaging) will be activated and we can use that to send you some more info. A policy of this (and most other) site is that one cannot publicly give the names of other forums (which may be more specific to an area). Perfectly sensible .

Hope to hear more from you.


----------



## sheilamarsco

I live near bisenti and would be happy to meet up half-way for a coffee and a chat. best wishes sheila


----------



## cpa21

*Abruzzo getogethers*

Pudd2 is a moderator on a web site that is Abruzzo based and caters to English speaking vistors and expatriates


----------



## Pepone

Hello, I am Marcello and new here. There is a meetup meeting every 2 weeks at Pescara for english speakers.


----------



## pudd 2

you dont need a meeting just speak english and you will be suprised how many italians want to speak english this way you both 
benifect


----------



## Caerus

Hi Pepone. Welcome to the forum. How far is Castilenti from Pescara? Have you had any of the weather problems there?
:welcome:


----------



## Pepone

AberLass asked for groups also, and in this case Meetup is a good solution. I am since 4 years in Italy and by my experience the knowledge of Englis language is very low, because in former times it was not necessary to learn English in scool. 
Hello Caerus, Castilenti is 30km from Pescara and 23km from the coast (Montesilvano). I personally had no damages, but I was without electricity for 27 hours. But in the next village (Castiglione Messer Raimondo), the most important street to reach the village is still closed. Everywhere in the area are landslides and there were problems with water and electricity.


----------



## Shaka

*Bad weather in Abruzzo*



Caerus said:


> Hi Pepone. Welcome to the forum. How far is Castilenti from Pescara? Have you had any of the weather problems there?
> :welcome:


Has anyone any knowledge of problems in or around Castel Castagna in Teramo? I don't think its too far from Bisenti. Wiuld appreciate any information as I have a house there.
:confused2:


----------



## Caerus

Hi Shaka. I don't want to hijack this thread so I've sent you a PM. Hope your house is OK.

Heres a video of a news report for the area:


----------



## katiej36

Hi all, first time on a forum so please bear with me! I've just moved to Pescara for the summer with my boyfriend. He's Italian and I'm English and we're keen to meet people! I was just wondering if you have any advice or there are any events in the near future? I'm starting language lessons next week but keen to explore! I also thought I could do some volunteer work while I'm here- any thoughts? Thanks in advance for your reply! Katie


----------



## cpa21

*Friends near Pescara*

Try a local expats site. Abruzzolutely - Home


----------

